# Is the man "still" the head of the household?



## DaddyLongShanks (Nov 6, 2012)

Is that even legal in this country this day and age?


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Do you mean making unilateral household decisions?


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure whether the man is the head of the house legally anymore. In the eyes of God he is


----------

